# Doctors And Medecine In Mexico



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Hi All,*

*I have a retired friend that still lives in the states, in the Los Angeles area.*

*Since Mexico is within a reasonable driving distance from LA I was wondering, do people still go into Mexico for reduced fees in medical care and prescriptions? Is it still allowable to take meds back into the states?*
*Any info will be helpful and I'll pass it along to the lady in LA.*

*Thanks,*

*Gene...*


----------



## leegleze (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm a Canadian who's lived in the Puerto Vallarta area for 11 years. Since I've been in Mexico, I've had several medical and dental procedures done for far less than I would ever have expected. For example, cataract surgery (pre- and post-operative care included) was $16,000 pesos for both eyes or $1,290 USD; dental (includiong three root canals and crowns, plus a bottom partial and several fillings) was just under $1,000 USD; doctor's visit and cauterization of a mole was less than $35; and an eye exam and bifocals with excellent frames was $136. Any medical professional I have been to has spoken good English. They are all extremely well-trained, and their offices, more often than not, have state of the art equipment.

A friend had coronary bypass surgery about five years ago. For under $5,000, he was transported by ambulance to PV airport, flown to Guadalajara, had immediate surgery; given top-notch aftercare for two weeks; flown back to PV; and took a taxi back home. No doubt the price of this service is higher now, but still a bargain, I'm sure.

"Medical tourism" is alive and well here, too. Thousands of "gringos" come annually for dental services especially, and thousands more come for a nip here and a tuck there. They are put up in luxurious digs while they recover, attended by doctors and nurses daily. All this for, often, one-third of the cost in the US.

Many of my friends come for their dental work. Even with their airfare and accommodation added to the bill, they all say that they are far ahead financially, and have had a lovely vacation to boot!

I don't know anything about American customs, but my cousin, who has multiple myeloma, gets his prescriptions filled here with no problem and confidently flies home with a six-month supply. I'm sure the ease of taking prescription drugs across any border depends on the type of drug and the laws of the country you're going back to. The main thing to remember is to always keep the pills in their original container while travelling. Canada will not allow transportation of controlled substances like morphine or codeine derivatives, and I'm sure the US is even more strict. 

I hope this answers some of you friend's queries.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Medications*



leegleze said:


> I'm a Canadian who's lived in the Puerto Vallarta area for 11 years. Since I've been in Mexico, I've had several medical and dental procedures done for far less than I would ever have expected. For example, cataract surgery (pre- and post-operative care included) was $16,000 pesos for both eyes or $1,290 USD; dental (includiong three root canals and crowns, plus a bottom partial and several fillings) was just under $1,000 USD; doctor's visit and cauterization of a mole was less than $35; and an eye exam and bifocals with excellent frames was $136. Any medical professional I have been to has spoken good English. They are all extremely well-trained, and their offices, more often than not, have state of the art equipment.
> 
> A friend had coronary bypass surgery about five years ago. For under $5,000, he was transported by ambulance to PV airport, flown to Guadalajara, had immediate surgery; given top-notch aftercare for two weeks; flown back to PV; and took a taxi back home. No doubt the price of this service is higher now, but still a bargain, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


Hi and thank you for all the information. That will help a lot. I had a feeling it was still possible to get meds from there and at much lower cost. I could probably take meds to her from here in Asia but will not be reruning to the states and send through the mail would without a doubt be a bad idea.

I'll pass the info along to her and she and her husband can take a look into going south for their medical needs.


Thanks again,


Gene...


----------

